# Post pics of what you think a Stacy, Becky, and Femcel looks like



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

I just want to see if everyone's images of these tropes are consistent. For the sake of clarification I will explain my definition of the tropes.

*Stacy *- Top tier foid. 7/10 facially minimum. Can model either indie stuff or pro. Interestingly enough they generate bipolar reactions from ppl. Either they get a bunch of free shit and easy rides or ppl kinda give them a hard time. Some men, namely lower tier men will call them bimbos or claim they aren't attracted to them. Some will buy their toilet water. Typically athletic goes to the gym.

*Becky - *Midrange foid. Usually in the slightly below average to slightly above average range. You know them because they have a bitch attitude from being approach by sub8 men. They are the ones most men believe they have a chance with. They have a ton of orbiters and going by the numbers alone, you may think they're Stacy, but they're not. Usually an art hoe.

*Femcel - *Low range foid, likely your looksmatch. They're not celibate as the name would suggest. They are long term relationship celibate. They aren't able to secure the Chads they seek so hijack the label femcel for themselves. Usually a radfem or some sort of man hater.

*IMO:

Stacy














Becky









Femcels







*


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 1, 2019)

J U G G E R N A U T
U
G
G
E
R
N
A
U
T


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 1, 2019)

come on bro emma watson is at least stacylite
also, the femcels aren't ugly enough, they're normies to me


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> come on bro emma watson is at least stacylite
> also, the femcels aren't ugly enough, they're normies to me


Well, post pics of what you think stacy, becky, and femcels look like. This thread was meant to compare perspectives.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 1, 2019)

@Goblin @xit @Dope


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 1, 2019)

Ur Becky's are stacy you autist.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dope said:


> Ur Becky's are stacy you autist.


Then post your Becky. Lets see it.


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 1, 2019)

There’s the PSL scale and then there’s OP’s AP scale.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 1, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> Then post your Becky. Lets see it.


I didn't come here to contribute to your shit thread.

I'm just saying if you think this






is a Becky, you're in for a lot of bad luck in dating lol


----------



## xit (Sep 1, 2019)

stacy










becky









femcel (if femcels were real)


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

Dope said:


> I didn't come here to contribute to your shit thread.
> 
> I'm just saying if you think this
> 
> ...


I see a lot of girls like this where I'm from. So my opinion is this is average to above average in looks, which is what I'm calling Becky tier. You mean to tell me she's in the same league as the women I rank in the Stacy tier? Whatever dude.


----------



## xit (Sep 1, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> I see a lot of girls like this where I'm from. So my opinion is this is average to above average in looks, which is what I'm calling Becky tier. You mean to tell me she's in the same league as the women I rank in the Stacy tier? Whatever dude.


stacylite dude


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 1, 2019)

Stacy




















Becky

















Femcels


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 104792


Thats not a becky lol, looks like a pig


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that third girl in the becky column is literally transgender not kidding


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last three still match with chad on tinder.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 1, 2019)

femcel DOES NOT EXIST

FFS


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> femcel DOES NOT EXIST
> 
> FFS


I know, but I don't know what to call them. I defined what I meant in the OP, but apparently no one reads.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> *Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 1, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> The last three still match with chad on tinder.


only if the chad just swipes right on literally everyone, a lot of men do that
but even if she matches with him he has better options so he wouldn't fuck her in a million years


----------



## xit (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your beckies are femcels idiot


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> only if the chad just swipes right on literally everyone, a lot of men do that
> but even if she matches with him he has better options so he wouldn't fuck her in a million years


lol im joking, this is what incels say.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Fixed


You think Harry Potter chick beats out Baywatch chick in tiers?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 1, 2019)

xit said:


> your beckies are femcels idiot


I take it that the term becky is used for women ranging from low tier normie all the way to high tier normie. The girls I used might be on the lower end of the spectrum but they're not ugly enough to be femcels so they're beckies. Unless there's a third label that goes in between becky and femcel that I don't know about. 

Or could it be that you're a standardscel and every girl who isn't a stacy is a femcel to you?


----------



## xit (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> I take it that the term becky is used for women ranging from low tier normie all the way to high tier normie. The girls I used might be on the lower end of the spectrum but they're not ugly enough to be femcels so they're beckies. Unless there's a third label that goes in between becky and femcel that I don't know about.
> 
> Or could it be that you're a standardscel and every girl who isn't a stacy is a femcel to you?


i already posted my beckies retard


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 1, 2019)

Femcels do not exist.

The ugliest, fattest disgusting female in the world.. will always have 10000s of men desperate to fuck her.


----------



## AdamLanza (Sep 1, 2019)

I agree with OP but femcels are not THAT. Yours are more like low tier normies but femcels are more like these

View attachment 104788


View attachment 104793


View attachment 104798


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 1, 2019)

xit said:


> i already posted my beckies retard


oh I hadn't seen it, lemme check brb


xit said:


> stacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your beckies are stacies you idiot
the second one might actually be a becky tbh but the first one??
And your femcel is just a normie who needs to do her eyebrows


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

Warmest Black said:


> You think Harry Potter chick beats out Baywatch chick in tiers?


In those specific photos that you chose yes, in other pics it would be more arguably, in that pic her eyes look serial killer tier eyes and her philtrum looks weird


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> the first one??


Ugly hairline
Upper Eyelid Exposure
Manly Eyebrows
"Kylie Jenner Lips Challenge" tier lips

She is becky or even worse


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 1, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 104816



She would slay on Tinder


----------



## xit (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Ugly hairline
> Upper Eyelid Exposure
> Manly Eyebrows
> "Kylie Jenner Lips Challenge" tier lips
> ...


dont forget her subhuman chin


----------



## Nibba 2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Ugly hairline
> Upper Eyelid Exposure
> Manly Eyebrows
> "Kylie Jenner Lips Challenge" tier lips
> ...


Manly eyebrows are a good thing you mongoloid


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Sep 1, 2019)

Nibba 2 said:


> Manly eyebrows are a good thing you mongoloid


Are you really the original nibba?


----------



## Nibba 2 (Sep 1, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Are you really the original nibba?


No this is an alt


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

Nibba 2 said:


> Manly eyebrows are a good thing you mongoloid


They look bad on her


----------



## Dogs (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She would slay on Tinder


She would literally get more matches and responses than me not even kidding


----------

